# Collagen



## dplay (Jun 7, 2010)

Just wondered if anyone had experience of taking collagen tablets? I started with them about a month ago and they seem to do what it says on the packet, cuts seem to heal quicker, my muscles ache less and recover quicker after exercise and I think my knees are getting quieter when I go up stairs


----------



## Northerner (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi dplay, welcome to the forum 

I've never tried it (been running for 30 years). From what I can gather from reading about it, it has no proven effect, but if it seems to be working for you keep taking the tablets!


----------



## dplay (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks Northerner

I'm still not 100% sure if its working or just me that thinks it is. Minor cuts certainly seem to be healing better / quicker. I suffer with very tight calfs when I run and have tried stretches, massage, calf guards none of which seem to cure the problem so I thought I would give collagen a try, any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2010)

dplay said:


> Thanks Northerner
> 
> I'm still not 100% sure if its working or just me that thinks it is. Minor cuts certainly seem to be healing better / quicker. I suffer with very tight calfs when I run and have tried stretches, massage, calf guards none of which seem to cure the problem so I thought I would give collagen a try, any other suggestions would be appreciated.



Have you ever used a rocker board (or a wobble board). Sometimes, lower leg problems are caused by instabilities. The rocker board helps strengthen your response to little irregularities and improves propriaception. It's something I learned about when I was recovering from breaking my femur (at mile 23 of a marathon! ). Also, running on varying terrain can give you an all round strength that road running alone doesn't - I used to enjoy fell running when I lived near the Peak District


----------



## dplay (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I'll give anything a try  I've also heard that maintaining levels of sodium, magnesium, potassium etc help with muscle cramps so thats next on the agenda Its certainly something that varies I did a 7 mile race last night at faster than normal pace and my legs were fine!


----------

